# Male Puppy P*nis tip is black. Normal?



## Enhasa (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey,

My friend just bought a puppy and I realized that the puppy's penis tip is black. It is a white pomeranian. I told him that is kinda weird because my pomeranian doesn't have a black tip. I am not referring to the hair color, but more like the penis tip color.

Is that normal/healthy?


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes...it's normal.


----------



## SWHouston (Sep 11, 2010)

Normal...probably, but, Poms are not known for their accuracy. :tape:


----------

